
8 high performance apps you never knew were hybrid (2015) - galfarragem
http://blog.venturepact.com/8-high-performance-apps-you-never-knew-were-hybrid/
======
mirasmithy
Not sure about the other apps listed in this article, but Twitter isn't a
hybrid app. From a performance perspective, developing "high performance"
hybrid apps isn't much different than developing "high performance" web apps
or sites.

